# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: VR:n hinnoittelu-uudistus jatkuu - tuhansia tarjousmatkoja junamatkustajille

## RSS

VR tuo helmikuussa entistä enemmän tarjouksia useille reiteille. Junamatkan voi määrätyillä reiteillä ja junavuoroilla ostaa jopa lähes 70 prosenttia edullisemmin normaalihintaan verrattuna. Kaikkiaan tarjousmatkoja on myynnissä useita tuhansia. Erilaiset tarjouskampanjat jatkuvat läpi vuoden. VR ke


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## hmikko

Halleluja, valo on nähty. Tai joku kajastus ainakin. Alennusten toteutus on taas aika veeärrää, mutta ehkä tämä tästä kohenee.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niin on. Niin kirkas valo on että osa joutuu menemään valolta piiloon.

http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...junissa/929042

----------


## petteri

Vai niin. Nyt sitten Helsinki - Mikkeli välille kannattaa ostaa Helsinki - Kuopio lippu. Ja Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsee edullisimmin tietysti Helsinki - Seinäjoki lipulla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai niin. Nyt sitten Helsinki - Mikkeli välille kannattaa ostaa Helsinki - Kuopio lippu. Ja Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsee edullisimmin tietysti Helsinki - Seinäjoki lipulla.


Niinpä. Jos hyppää kesken matkan kyydistä, niin sille ei tietenkään VR voi mitään. Mutta voiko matkan myös aloittaa väliasemalta? Miten konduktöörin kuuluu reagoida Tampereelta kyytiin nousevaan, SeinäjokiHelsinki -lipun esittävään matkustajaan?

----------


## hmikko

> Nyt sitten Helsinki - Mikkeli välille kannattaa ostaa Helsinki - Kuopio lippu.


Juu, ja alennuksia on ylipäätään tarjolla aika satunnaisiin junavuoroihin. VR ajaa paljon muitakin hiljaisia vuoroja, joiden täyttämisessä alennukset voisivat toimia. Minä ja moni muu on odotellut esim. 40 % alennusta kaikilla reiteillä osalle vuoroista. Tässä nyt valitussa toteutuksessa en oikein näe logiikkaa, mutta se taitaa olla tässä vaiheessa kokeilu.

Pääradan alennukset näköjään ovat sellaisilla vuoroilla, joista ei ole sujuvaa vaihtoa Turun-junaan Tampereella, eli Turku-Seinäjoki tai Turku-Oulu -reiteille ei saa alennusta ellei ole valmis odottelemaan Tampereella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:45 ----------




> Niin on. Niin kirkas valo on että osa joutuu menemään valolta piiloon.
> 
> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...junissa/929042


Visa Electronilla ei nyt varsinaisesti ole aiheen kanssa tekemistä. Itse ihmettelen, että mitä virkaa on koko Electronilla kun toimivakin pankkikortti on keksitty jo eräitä aikoja sitten.

----------


## zige94

> Niin on. Niin kirkas valo on että osa joutuu menemään valolta piiloon.
> 
> http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/kotimaa...junissa/929042


No parempi niin etteivät toimi ollenkaan. Mitä sivusta Debitillä maksaneena seurannut muiden Electron sähläystä on lopputulos ollut se että ovat joutuneet kaverilta lainaamaan rahaa tai maksamaan itse käteisellä... Joten tällä säästytään suuremmalta harmilta kun on tietty sääntö ettei electronia ja tätä toista mikä nyt olikaan voi junassa käyttää piste.

En ole kertaakaan nähnyt että joku olisi onnistunut maksamaan electronilla junassa.

----------


## Jussi

> No parempi niin etteivät toimi ollenkaan. Mitä sivusta Debitillä maksaneena seurannut muiden Electron sähläystä on lopputulos ollut se että ovat joutuneet kaverilta lainaamaan rahaa tai maksamaan itse käteisellä... Joten tällä säästytään suuremmalta harmilta kun on tietty sääntö ettei electronia ja tätä toista mikä nyt olikaan voi junassa käyttää piste.
> 
> En ole kertaakaan nähnyt että joku olisi onnistunut maksamaan electronilla junassa.


Kysymys tietysti nyt kuuluukin, että miksi se ei toimi kun kaikkialla muualla toimii. Verkkoyhteyksien puutekaan ei oikein ole hyvä peruste kun kun samaan aikaan VR:n mainostaa wlan-yhteyksiä IC- ja Pendolino-junissa...

----------


## zige94

> Kysymys tietysti nyt kuuluukin, että miksi se ei toimi kun kaikkialla muualla toimii. Verkkoyhteyksien puutekaan ei oikein ole hyvä peruste kun kun samaan aikaan VR:n mainostaa wlan-yhteyksiä IC- ja Pendolino-junissa...


Ne ovat vain ne päätelaitteet ilmeisesti... Ja nehän käyttävät GPRS -yhteyttä joka on tunnetusti muutenkin todella hidas. Kyllä oma älypuhelimenikin saa toimivan nettiyhteyden samassa kohdassa missä konduktöörin päätelaite ei saa varmennusta. Eli jos vain haluttaisiin niin kyllä se yhteys saataisiin toimimaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Kysymys tietysti nyt kuuluukin, että miksi se ei toimi kun kaikkialla muualla toimii. Verkkoyhteyksien puutekaan ei oikein ole hyvä peruste kun kun samaan aikaan VR:n mainostaa wlan-yhteyksiä IC- ja Pendolino-junissa...


Alkaa olla aika loppuunkaluttu aihe tämä Electron. Kuitenkin Electron ilman debit-ominaisuutta on käteiskortti ja maksutapahtuman yhteydessä sen on saatava varmennus tilin saldon riittävyydestä. Liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä yhteys on epävarma. Eikä se toimi "kaikkialla muualla". laivayhtiöillä samoja ongelmia esim. TallinkSilja kelpuuttaa myymälässään Electronin vain yhdellä kassalla ja siinäkin on varoitus, että satelliittiyhteyksien mahdollisten katkojen vuoksi maksutapahtuma  Electronilla ei aina onnistu. On tullut itsekin oltua kassajonossa, kun joku sankari on liikenteessä pelkän käteiskortin kanssa ja maksun varmennus kestää. Maksajan niska punoittaa ja kassajonossa vaihdetaan painoa jalalta toiselle :Smile: 
Ruotsissa SJ näyttää ilmoittavan, ettei junissa hyväksytä Electroneja.

Itse ketjun aiheeseen kommentoidakseni; varsin tervetullutta hinnoittelua. Hki-Oulu-välihän on halpislentoyhtiöiden toimesta aika kilpailtu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Alkaa olla aika loppuunkaluttu aihe tämä Electron. Kuitenkin Electron ilman debit-ominaisuutta on käteiskortti ja maksutapahtuman yhteydessä sen on saatava varmennus tilin saldon riittävyydestä.


No itse asiassa se "debit" tarkoittaa tililtä nostoa, mutta Electronissa se on online-varmennettu. On sekin debit-ominaisuus silti.

Ja hmikko, Electron on olemassa juuri siksi, että on olemassa luottokelvottomia ihmisiä. Alaikäisistä alkaen. Pankkikortti ilman maksun välitöntä varmennusta on sekin luottoa, vaikkei se varsinaista luottokorttilainaa olekaan.

----------


## Mikle

> No itse asiassa se "debit" tarkoittaa tililtä nostoa, mutta Electronissa se on online-varmennettu. On sekin debit-ominaisuus silti.
> 
> .


Toki näin on. Vertasin kuitenkin Electronin toimivuutta kortteihin, jotka ei varmenna reaaliajassa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kysymys tietysti nyt kuuluukin, että miksi se ei toimi kun kaikkialla muualla toimii. Verkkoyhteyksien puutekaan ei oikein ole hyvä peruste kun kun samaan aikaan VR:n mainostaa wlan-yhteyksiä IC- ja Pendolino-junissa...


VR-junaverkko ei ole luotettavuudeltaan sitä tasoa, että sen varaan voisi järkevästi kortinvarmennusta toteuttaa, se kun kärsii katveista siinä missä kännykätkin, ja kun sillä nykyään on myös paljon käyttäjiä. Web-surffailuun sen luotettavuus on aivan riittävä, samoin sähköpostin käyttöön, mutta kun jotain pitäisi saada tehtyä tässä ja nyt, se voikin pätkiä juuri ratkaisevalla hetkellä.




> Ne ovat vain ne päätelaitteet ilmeisesti... Ja nehän käyttävät GPRS -yhteyttä joka on tunnetusti muutenkin todella hidas.


Onko tämä pelkän GPRS:n käyttö VR:n konduktöörilaitteiden erikoisuus, vai yleisempikin ominaisuus? Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että päätelaitteet osaisivat käyttää monenlaisia tarjolla olevia yhteyksiä. Oli miten oli, latenssi ei GPRS:ssä ymmärtääkseni ole radioverkoksi mahdottoman suuri, ja on vaikea uskoa, että maksukortin varmennus suurta kaistanleveyttä vaatisi. Pitäisi siis toimia hyvin, kunhan verkko kuuluu.




> Kyllä oma älypuhelimenikin saa toimivan nettiyhteyden samassa kohdassa missä konduktöörin päätelaite ei saa varmennusta. Eli jos vain haluttaisiin niin kyllä se yhteys saataisiin toimimaan.


Se, että sinä saat yhteyden, mutta vieruskaveri ei, voi johtua ihan puhtaasti sattumastakin. Yhtä lailla varmasti löytyy tilanne, että konduktöörin päätelaite toimii, mutta sinun älypuhelimesi ei. Ongelma noiden varmentavien korttien kanssa on nimenomaan se, ettei varmennusta saada toimimaan luotettavasti joka kerta. Pääkaupunkiseudulla, missä erilaiset matkaviestinverkot ovat riittävän tiheitä, voi ongelmaksi muodostua verkon rajallinen kapasiteetti, tai se, että suuri määrä nopeasti liikkuvia päätelaitteita yrittää ottaa yhteyttä samaan tukiasemaan. Harvemmin asutuilla alueilla on katveita, ja sitten kun verkko sattuu kuulumaan, taas koko junallinen nopeasti liikkuvia päätelaitteita yrittää käyttää sitä yhtäaikaa.

----------


## zige94

> Onko tämä pelkän GPRS:n käyttö VR:n konduktöörilaitteiden erikoisuus, vai yleisempikin ominaisuus? Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että päätelaitteet osaisivat käyttää monenlaisia tarjolla olevia yhteyksiä. Oli miten oli, latenssi ei GPRS:ssä ymmärtääkseni ole radioverkoksi mahdottoman suuri, ja on vaikea uskoa, että maksukortin varmennus suurta kaistanleveyttä vaatisi. Pitäisi siis toimia hyvin, kunhan verkko kuuluu.


Faktaan eli pitkään VR:llä olleen konduktöörin kertomaan perustuen laite käyttää ainoastaan GPRS -yhteyttä. Paikallaan ollessa tämä voi riittää ja saa yhteyden yhdistettyä, mutta liikkeellä ollessa, etenkin kun juna kulkee yli 140 on todella vaikeata saada edes GPRS -yhteyttä yhdistettyä, ihan sama mitä laitetta käyttää. Mutta jotenkin olen saanut sellaisen käsityksen kuitenkin että tuo päätelaite ei ole siitä parhaimmasta päästä mitä esimerkiksi älypuhelimissa ja nettitikuissa ne mobiiliverkon antennit ovat.

----------


## ultrix

> Visa Electronilla ei nyt varsinaisesti ole aiheen kanssa tekemistä. Itse ihmettelen, että mitä virkaa on koko Electronilla kun toimivakin pankkikortti on keksitty jo eräitä aikoja sitten.


Kun menin 18 vuotta täytettyäni Sampoon hakemaan ensimmäistä pankkikorttiani, sain Visa Electronin. Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut automaattikortti, jolla ei tee yhtään mitään, paitsi Ottomaatilla. Vaihtaessani Osuuspankkiinkin minulle myönnettiin aluksi Electron, ja vasta vuosi sitten Debit/Credit-kortti. Miksi en saanut Debit-korttia eiemmin, en tiedä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaihtaessani Osuuspankkiinkin minulle myönnettiin aluksi Electron, ja vasta vuosi sitten Debit/Credit-kortti. Miksi en saanut Debit-korttia eiemmin, en tiedä.


Koska debit-korttia ei varmenneta systemaattisesti tapahtumien yhteydessä. Sinähän olisit voinut höylätä sitä pitkin maita ja mantuja ja ylittää tilisi. Ja tappiot olisivat jääneet pankille. Näin ne varmasti ainakin pankissa ajattelevat. Sitten kun on vähän enemmän pankkihistoriaa ja muitakin sidoksia sinne ja ne tuntevat sinut, niin ne luottavat sen verran enemmän että ihan joka tapahtumaa ei tarvitse varmistaa online.

Itse aikoinaan hain ensimmäistä pankkikorttiani kun aloittelin yliopisto-/korkeakouluopintojani. Silloin se myönnettiin vaikkei ollut mitään ihmeempiä vakuuksia, tuloselvityksiä tms. Vai olisiko ollut kesätyötuloja vähän parilta kuukaudelta (?). Luottokortti myönnettiin kun tietty määrä opintoviikkoja oli täynnä. Sekin on mysteeri miten opiskelujen kestäessä opintoviikot aiheuttavat luotettavuuden karttumista pankin silmissä. Joka tapauksessa luottokortti oli hyvä mukana opiskelijavaihdossa silloin ennen euroaikaa. Valuutta-asiat olivat hankalia, ja helpotti kuin saattoi maksaa suomalaisella luottokortilla ulkomailla ollessakin, eri valuutassa ja ilman lisäkuluja. Lisänä täytyi kuitenkin olla vihko etukäteen ostettuja American Expressin matkashekkejä, joilla maksoin mm. asuntoni vuokria ja lunastin välttämättömimmän käyttökäteisen. Tilin avaaminen paikallisessa pankissa kun osoittautui niin hankalaksi että jätin avaamatta ja päätin selviytyä näillä välineillä. Onneksi sentään joissakin maissa sähköyhtiöillä on fyysinen konttori, jossa kassa johon voi laskuja maksaa käteisellä.

Hämmästyttävänä anekdoottina kerrottakoon, että vielä Suomeen palattua tuli sähkön lukema-/tasauslasku perässä, summa jotain vajaa parikymmentä frangia. Kansainväliset maksunvälityskulut olisivat olleet huimat joten marssin Forexiin ja vaihdoin summan käteisenä, pistin kuoreen ja postitin sähköyhtiö EDF:n konttoriin. Leuka loksahti kun viikon päästä sieltä tuli paluupostissa kuori, jossa muutama kolikko vaihtorahaa ja kuitti maksusta. Että näin sitä toimittiin ennen SEPA-maksuja.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Hämmästyttävänä anekdoottina kerrottakoon, että vielä Suomeen palattua tuli sähkön lukema-/tasauslasku perässä, summa jotain vajaa parikymmentä frangia. Kansainväliset maksunvälityskulut olisivat olleet huimat joten marssin Forexiin ja vaihdoin summan käteisenä, pistin kuoreen ja postitin sähköyhtiö EDF:n konttoriin. Leuka loksahti kun viikon päästä sieltä tuli paluupostissa kuori, jossa muutama kolikko vaihtorahaa ja kuitti maksusta. Että näin sitä toimittiin ennen SEPA-maksuja.


Ketju on näköjään mennyt aiheesta tykkänään ohi, mutta menköön. Itse sain aikanaan vaihto-opiskeluvuoden jälkeen NatWest-pankilta Englannista tiliotteen postissa Suomeen vuosikausia. Tilillä oli joku 50 p tms. jäljellä, mutta en sulkenut sitä lähtiessäni, kun ajattelin, että voisin lähitulevaisuudessa tarvita tiliä saarivaltakunnassa. No, en tarvinnut, mutta Suomesta käsin sen sulkeminen ei sitten onnistunutkaan. Jokusen vuoden tiliotteita saatuani mailailin muutaman päivän ajan pitkin NatWestin konttoreita ja faksailin kopioita passin henkilötietosivusta, mutta pankki ei hyväksynyt henkilöllisyyttä todistetuksi. Tili jäi auki ja tilioitteita tuli varmaan vielä parin vuoden ajan. Sitten sulkivat lopulta tilin itse käyttämättömänä. Postikuluihin oli siihen mennessä kulunut varmaan aika monikymmenkertaisesti se 50 p. Sain postissa Suomeen myös Tescon plussakortilla kertyneitä alennuskuponkeja kahden pennin tms. arvosta. Äimistelin lähinnä sitä, että supermarketti oli ilmeisesti englantilaisen yliopiston kautta onkinut Suomen-osoitteeni selville.

Aiheesta: jääpi nähtäväksi, mitä VR:n alennukset vaikuttavat matkustajamääriin, mutta voisin kyllä ennustaa menestystä. Alennusprosentit ovat isoja ja lähdöissä on osa ihan kohtuullisiin aikoihin. Toivottavasti laajentavat alennuksia jossain vaiheessa kaikille reiteille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sekin on mysteeri miten opiskelujen kestäessä opintoviikot aiheuttavat luotettavuuden karttumista pankin silmissä.


Eikö tuo nyt ole aika selvä? Opintoviikkoja kartuttanut opiskelija todennäköisemmin myös valmistuu tai ainakin pääsee hyvään ansiotyöhön. Se ei tee juuri sinua luotettavammaksi, mutta luototushan perustuukin todennäköisyyksiin. Ja kilpailu ajaa pankit ottamaan niin paljon riskiä kuin sietävät, koska muuten joku toinen pankki voisi napata sinut asuntolainaa, eläkerahastoja ynnä muuta hankkimaan sitten myöhemmin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:03 ----------




> Tilin avaaminen paikallisessa pankissa kun osoittautui niin hankalaksi että jätin avaamatta ja päätin selviytyä näillä välineillä.


Ei kai ollut Ranska? Puuttuiko kaasulasku?  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei kai ollut Ranska? Puuttuiko kaasulasku?


Off-topic, mutta...

Oli tuo Ranska, ehkä sen jo EDF:stä ja frangeistakin saattoi arvata.  :Smile:   Heh, kaasulasku... Ei sentään. En muista enää yksityiskohtia, mutta taisi olla että oleskelulupakortti olisi pitänyt olla. Veikkaan että varmaan lisäksi sähkölasku eli se EDF:n lasku ja ehkä jotain muita papereita. (En muista olisiko tarvittu pankissa, mutta Ranskassa monessa paikassa tarvitaan ranskalaista virkatodistusta [fiche d'état civil] jonka saa kaupungintalolta [mairie] veloituksetta odottaessa kun esittää virkailijalle suomalaisen virkatodistuksen ynnä siitä virallisen kääntäjän tekemän ja oikeaksi todistaman käännöksen, ja niiden kanssa yhteen neulotun ja sinetöidyn apostillan, jolla todistetaan että virallinen kääntäjä on todella virallinen kääntäjä.) Pankki jossa yritin tiliä avata oli itse asiassa La Banque Postale eli sikäläinen postipankki, postin [La Poste] toimipisteissä huomattavasti muinaista Suomen Postipankkia matalammalla profiililla toimiva pankkipalvelu. Voi olla että joku muu pankki olisi vaatinut eri asioita, mutta tiedä häntä kun en sitten tehnyt kierrosta muualle. Tosin sikäläinen pankkijärjestelmä on yleisestikin jäykkä eikä kuulemani mukaan ulkomaalaisen ole kovin helppo avata tiliä missään pankissa.

No niin, asiaan. Se oleskelulupakortti tuli kyllä aikanaan, mutta kesti sen aikaa että siihen mennessä olin ehtinyt hoitaa vuokran ja sähkölaskun jo ainakin kertaalleen (?) ja elellä ihan normaalisti. Havaitsin että niinkin selviää ihan hyvin. Luottokorttilaskulle kertyi paljon tapahtumia, mm. kaikki ruokaostokset, ja Suomessa olevat vanhemmat sitten makselivat näitä tililtäni, jonne tuli suomalainen opintotuki ja asumislisä. En viitsinyt viedä tilinavausprosessia päätökseen, koska olin maassa vain yhden lukukauden ja kävin kaiken lisäksi pääsiäislomalla kääntymässä Suomessa ja tankkaamassa lisää matkashekkejä mukaan.

Vinkkinä muuten mahdollisesti Ranskaan suuntaaville (edellyttäen että säännöt eivät ole muuttuneet radikaalisti puolessatoista vuosikymmenessä?): oleskelulupaa haettaessa sellainenkin kummallinen paperi on arvossaan, jossa opiskelijan vanhemmat vakuuttavat huolehtivansa jälkikasvunsa toimeentulosta maassa tapahtuvan opiskelun aikana. Tähän en löytänyt mitään valmista pohjaa, joten laadin sellaisen itse suoraan ranskaksi (ajatuksena välttää mahdollinen uusi ruljanssi virallisen kääntäjän, maistraatin maksusta myöntämän apostillan yms. kanssa) ja pyysin vanhempien puumerkit alle. Meni ihan täydestä jopa ilman allekirjoitusten todistamisia ja virallisia leimoja, joita siinä maassa yleensä palvotaan maasta taivaaseen. Myös vastaanottavan korkeakoulun antama (ja leimaama...) todistus opiskelijana olosta on kovaa valuuttaa oleskelulupahakemustiskillä.

Ranskalainen byrokratia on mahtavaa, mutta siinä on hyvätkin puolensa. Asiat ovat monimutkaisia, mutta niiden ajamiseen löytyy selkeitä ohjeita (joko jotain monisteita tai sitten voi kirjakaupasta ostaa oppaan otsikolla tyyliin "Démarches quotidiennes - Guide et mode d'emploi" jossa on selostettu ihmiselämän kaikki tärkeimmät viralliset toimenpiteet), ja joka käsittelyvaihetta vastaa aina joku leimoilla varustettu paperi joka joko annetaan jollekulle tai saadaan joltakulta. Rekisterit eivät toimi yhteen (tai eivät ainakaan toimineet tuolloin?), joten asioiden hoitaminen paperilla on välttämätöntä, ja papereihin luotetaan. Suomalainen systeemi, jossa kaikki rekisterit on integroitu yhteen ennalta arvaamattomilla tavoilla on minusta suomalaisenakin paljon pelottavampi isoveli-tyyppinen järjestelmä. Jos Suomessa ilmoittaa jollekulle viranomaiselle jonkin henkilötiedon, kohta sama tieto löytyy muiltakin viranomaisilta ja laukaisee erilaisia ennalta arvaamattomia prosesseja. Eikä välttämättä joka vaiheesta jää mitään paperia tai todistusta käteen, joten itse on vaikea jälkikäteen osoittaa mitä toimenpiteitä on tehnyt ja mitä tietoja antanut. *) On täysin viranomaisten ja näiden rekisterien armoilla: jos viranomainen sanoo jotain, siihen on pakko uskoa, kun ei ole papereita joilla voisi näyttää päinvastaista. Ranskassa on aina tarpeeksi paperia, jotta pystyy näyttämään missä mennään. Se on minusta erittäin hyvä asia.

*) Sama pätee suomalaisiin pankkeihin. Ihmettelen todella, että esimerkiksi asuntolainapapereita tehtäessä virkailija vain ojentaa minulle velallisen kappaleet, mahdollisesti omalla allekirjoituksellaan varustettuna, mutta ei pyydä minulta nimeä niihin kappaleisiin vaan pelkästään pankin kappaleeseen. Mutta totta kai haluan tietää mitä olen allekirjoittanut ja haluan että pankilla ja minulla on identtiset kappaleet sopimuksista. Tunnen itseni aina vähän nipoksi kun vaadin että kaikkien osapuolten pitää allekirjoittaa kaikki sopimuskappaleet identtisesti. Samoin ihmettelen että tiskillä tehdyistä tilitapahtumista ei saa automaattisesti kuittia vaan virkailija saattaa todeta että he eivät yleensä ilman pyyntöä anna sellaisia etteivät paperit joudu sivullisten käsiin (!). Ranskassa tällainen ei kävisi päinsä. Kaikki paperityöt tehdään erittäin säntillisesti ja lipsumatta muotovaatimuksista, ja esimerkiksi vuokrasopimuskin piti käydä sivu sivulta läpi ja laittaa puumerkki joka sivulle, jotta varmistetaan että on saanut kaikki ehdot tietoonsa. Suomessa tätä ei tehdä edes pankissa asuntolainaehtojen kanssa. Kumpikohan maa on lepsu ja tinkii oikeusturvasta?

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> Alkaa olla aika loppuunkaluttu aihe tämä Electron. Kuitenkin Electron ilman debit-ominaisuutta on käteiskortti ja maksutapahtuman yhteydessä sen on saatava varmennus tilin saldon riittävyydestä. Liikkuvissa kulkuvälineissä yhteys on epävarma. Eikä se toimi "kaikkialla muualla".


Olen maksanut muutamaan otteeseen kahviostokset Electronilla Air Balticin lennoilla, ensi kerran jo vuosia sitten. Toimi kuin entisajan junan vessa, varmennus kesti sekunnin, pari korkeintaan. Mitenkään vähättelemättä näitä maaliikennevälineiden nettiongelmia, olisi kiva tietää, millä alien-teknologialla tuo varmennus on toteutettu. Ja jos se on jotain huippukallista tekniikkaa, niin hämmentävää että muutamankin euron ostot sai mukisematta Electronilla hoitaa, ilman mitään lisämaksua.

----------


## petteri

> Olen maksanut muutamaan otteeseen kahviostokset Electronilla Air Balticin lennoilla, ensi kerran jo vuosia sitten. Toimi kuin entisajan junan vessa, varmennus kesti sekunnin, pari korkeintaan. Mitenkään vähättelemättä näitä maaliikennevälineiden nettiongelmia, olisi kiva tietää, millä alien-teknologialla tuo varmennus on toteutettu. Ja jos se on jotain huippukallista tekniikkaa, niin hämmentävää että muutamankin euron ostot sai mukisematta Electronilla hoitaa, ilman mitään lisämaksua.


Veikkaisin, että tuo on toteutettu kokonaan ilman varmistuksia. Sitten maassa katsotaan, onko tilillä rahaa. Jos pari maksua sadasta jää saamatta, sillä ei ole niin paljon merkitystä, ettei kannattaisi myydä kahvia, sämpylää tai olutta, joissa myyntikatetta riittää.

----------


## Jussi

> Veikkaisin, että tuo on toteutettu kokonaan ilman varmistuksia. Sitten maassa katsotaan, onko tilillä rahaa. Jos pari maksua sadasta jää saamatta, sillä ei ole niin paljon merkitystä, ettei kannattaisi myydä kahvia, sämpylää tai olutta, joissa myyntikatetta riittää.


Muuten ehkä mutta tuo vaatisi myös luottokorttiyhtiön hyväksynnän, sillä ainakaan normaaleissa myyntijärjestelmissä electronin varmistusta ei myyjä pysty ohittamaan. Enkä oikein keksi miksi tuollainen sallittaisiin, kun koko kortin idea perustuu siihen automaattiseen varmennuksen - ja toisaalta se veisi samalla markkinoita debit-korteilta.

Lisäys: nykyisinhän osassa lentokoneistakin on mahdollista käyttää langatonta nettiyhteyttä: http://www.norwegian.com/fi/tietoa-n...n-flight-wifi/

----------


## petteri

> Muuten ehkä mutta tuo vaatisi myös luottokorttiyhtiön hyväksynnän, sillä ainakaan normaaleissa myyntijärjestelmissä electronin varmistusta ei myyjä pysty ohittamaan. Enkä oikein keksi miksi tuollainen sallittaisiin, kun koko kortin idea perustuu siihen automaattiseen varmennuksen - ja toisaalta se veisi samalla markkinoita debit-korteilta.


Pankit käsittelevät maksut ja käytännöt vaihtelevat maittain. Osassa maista varmistuskäytännöt ovat neuvottelukysymys, eivät yhtenäisiä kuten Suomessa. Toki joko pankille tai myyjälle tulee enemmän riskiä jos ei noudata tiukimpia käytäntöjä. Vaikka eihän se, että ilmasta varmistus toimii ole ihan mahdotonta.

Mutta kyllähän Suomessakin periaatteessa kaikki ostokset pitäisi vahvistaa tunnusluvulla, mutta kun ajat parkkiin ja parkista, ei siinä mitään varmistusta ole. Pelkkä kortti kelpaa ilman tunnusluvun naputtelua.

VR:llä on toki se erikoisongelma, että ostokset junissa eivät ole ihan pieniä ja Suomessa Visa Electron on Suomessa varoitusmerkki korkealla todennäköisyydellä luottokelvottomasta asiakkaasta. Suomessa käytännössä kaikki, joilla on säännöllisiä tuloja, hiukan pankkihistoriaa ja luottotiedot kunnossa saavat laajemmin toimivan kortin. Kaikkialla maailmalla Visa Electronissa ei ole "ei tuloja tai luottotiedot menneet" leimaa, vaan se on normaalimpi kortti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Paikallaan ollessa tämä voi riittää ja saa yhteyden yhdistettyä, mutta liikkeellä ollessa, etenkin kun juna kulkee yli 140 on todella vaikeata saada edes GPRS -yhteyttä yhdistettyä, ihan sama mitä laitetta käyttää.


En nyt oikopäätä keksi, mitä eroa UMTS:n ja GSM:n radiorajapinnoissa olisi tuon suhteen, joten epäilen, että jos yhteyttä ei GPRS:llä saa, ei sitä saa muullakaan matkapuhelintekniikalla (satelliittipuhelimet sitten erikseen).




> Mutta jotenkin olen saanut sellaisen käsityksen kuitenkin että tuo päätelaite ei ole siitä parhaimmasta päästä mitä esimerkiksi älypuhelimissa ja nettitikuissa ne mobiiliverkon antennit ovat.


Tämä on toki mahdollista ja ehkä todennäköistäkin, mutta vika ei ole silloin siinä että ne käyttävät GPRS:ää, vaan esimerkiksi juuri huonossa antennissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lentokoneet todennäköisesti käyttävät jotain törkeän kallista satelliittinettiä. Ne tarvinnevat sen joka tapauksessa lentoyhtiön omien lento- ja huoltojärjestelmien pyörittämiseen. Siinä sivussa voi sitten lähettää pari pakettia myynninvarmistustakin, nykyaikana sitten kai myös tarjota matkustajille vähän kaistaa. Junassa tällaista ei suoranaisesti kai ole, enkä nyt hetimiten usko satelliittinetin olevan hintaansa nähden järkevää. En tosin tiedä Railista mitään, mutta todennäköisesti se on joku aataminaikuinen GSM-only-verkko, samoin kuin Virve.

----------


## zige94

> Olen maksanut muutamaan otteeseen kahviostokset Electronilla Air Balticin lennoilla, ensi kerran jo vuosia sitten. Toimi kuin entisajan junan vessa, varmennus kesti sekunnin, pari korkeintaan. Mitenkään vähättelemättä näitä maaliikennevälineiden nettiongelmia, olisi kiva tietää, millä alien-teknologialla tuo varmennus on toteutettu. Ja jos se on jotain huippukallista tekniikkaa, niin hämmentävää että muutamankin euron ostot sai mukisematta Electronilla hoitaa, ilman mitään lisämaksua.


Itse veikkaan että käyttävät suoraa jotain sateelliittiyhteyttä, joka tietty toimii paremmin mitä korkeammalla on. Täällä maanpinnalla käytetäänkin usein matkapuhelinverkkoon perustuvaa systeemiä, joka kulkee sen vuoksi tukiasemien kautta. Jos olisi kunnon sateellittivehkeet niin toimisi ihan ongelmitta, mutta kun pitää kierrättää tukiasemien kautta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En tosin tiedä Railista mitään, mutta todennäköisesti se on joku aataminaikuinen GSM-only-verkko, samoin kuin Virve.


Raili on GSM-R, eli se on nimenomaan GSM:ään pohjautuva järjestelmä. Jos nyt en täysin väärin muista, niin siitä puuttuu pakettiradio-ominaisuudetkin jokseenkin kokonaan, ainakin Suomessa.




> Täällä maanpinnalla käytetäänkin usein matkapuhelinverkkoon perustuvaa systeemiä, joka kulkee sen vuoksi tukiasemien kautta. Jos olisi kunnon sateellittivehkeet niin toimisi ihan ongelmitta, mutta kun pitää kierrättää tukiasemien kautta.


Tukiasemien kautta "kiertäminen" mahdollistaa sen, että päätelaitteissa ei tarvita hurjia lähetystehoja eikä kookkaita antenneja. Satelliittikännyköiden virrankulutus on hiukan erilainen kuin "tavallisen" kännykän, vaikka niissä aika suuria antenneja näkeekin. Lisäksi kuuluvuutta on tukiasemilla mahdollista tarjota esimerkiksi tunneleihin, jotka ovat satelliittiyhteyksille jokseenkin mahdottomia. Satelliittiyhteyksiä vaivaa vielä maan päällä kulkevia yhteyksiä reippaasti suuremmat latenssit, satelliittien kiertoradat kun ei ihan matalalla ole. Toki näissä on suuria keskinäisiä erojakin, juuri korkeudesta riippuen. Satelliiteilla on vielä omat "tukiasemat", maa-asemat, joiden kautta signaalin on kierrettävä, eikä niitä maa-asemiakaan mahdottoman tiheässä ole - aina vain lisää latenssia, kun pitää käydä ehkä tuhansien kilometrien päässä olevalla maa-asemallakin kääntymässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Näin ihan hypoteettisena ajatuksena: mitähän maksaisi vetää ainakin Etelä-Suomen noin tuhannelle raidekilometrille vuotava kaapeli radan viereen? Saataisiinko tällä loistavat 3G- tai peräti 4G-yhteydet juniin? En oikein itse tunne radiotekniikkaa.

----------


## zige94

> Näin ihan hypoteettisena ajatuksena: mitähän maksaisi vetää ainakin Etelä-Suomen noin tuhannelle raidekilometrille vuotava kaapeli radan viereen? Saataisiinko tällä loistavat 3G- tai peräti 4G-yhteydet juniin? En oikein itse tunne radiotekniikkaa.


Tähän sitten vielä lisäyksenä enemmän asiaan tietäville, minkälaiset vahvistimet intercity - ja pendolino junissa on? Taitavat vahvistaa ainoastaan normi GSM-verkkoa. 3G yhteyteen ei näytä olevan vaikutusta, syynä saattaa olla ettei nämä junissa olevat vahvistimet ole 3G -yhteensopivia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näin ihan hypoteettisena ajatuksena: mitähän maksaisi vetää ainakin Etelä-Suomen noin tuhannelle raidekilometrille vuotava kaapeli radan viereen? Saataisiinko tällä loistavat 3G- tai peräti 4G-yhteydet juniin? En oikein itse tunne radiotekniikkaa.


En ole radioverkkosuunnittelija minäkään, mutta tekee mieli kysyä miksi ihmeessä 1000 km vuotavaa kaapelia? Saattaisi tulla hiukka kalliiksi, ja sitäpaitsi tyypillisesti vuotava kaapeli on sisätilapeittoratkaisu, erityisesti tunneleissa -- kuten metrotunneleissa. Ulkoilmassa en näe hyötyä kaapelista, kun radioaallot kulkevat ilmassakin. Radan voi peittää suunta-antennein varustetuilla tukiasemilla koko pituudeltaan siten polarisoituna että keilat kumpaankin suuntaan ovat kapeat ja pitkät radan suuntaisesti (tämä on parempi ratkaisu kuin että luottaisi ympärillä olevaan esim. omni-antennein rakennettuun verkkoon: kun keila on pitkä ja kapea, ei tule niin tiheästi siirtymiä tukiasemalta toiselle <-- etu ottaen huomioon että samassa junassa satoja kännyköitä saattaa haluta vaihtaa tukiasemaa samalla hetkellä). Taatusti on edullisempi ratkaisu kuin sama määrä tukiasemia (riittäisikö edes?) ja päälle kaapeli ynnä linjavahvistimet säännöllisin välimatkoin.

En ryhdy arvailemaan tarvittavaa tukiasemien määrää. Jotain osviittaa saa varmasti, kun selvittää paljonko tukiasemia liikennevirasto on tilannut GSM-R -verkkoonsa. GSM-R vastannee radiorajapinnan ominaisuuksiensa puolesta GSM-verkkoa, ja kuinka ollakaan sillä katetaan juuri samaa kapeaa korridoria ratojen ympärillä kuin mistä tässä keskustelussa puhutaan matkustajien yhteyden parantamiseksi.

Signaalin kuuluvuutta junissa haittaa Faradayn häkki -ilmiö, kuten varmaan kaikki tiedämme. Sitä voidaan helpottaa junan sisäisillä toistimilla, kuten tuossa yhdessä kommentissa jo mainittiinkin. Nettisurfailua varten voidaan myös toteuttaa junan sisäinen WLAN-peitto, mistä yhteinen yhteys ulkomaailmaan mahdollisesti useankin eri teknologian kautta (satelliitti, 3G jne.).

Yhteenveto: hyvät yhteydet juniin saa helpoimmin siten, että operaattori rakentaa kunnon peiton ihan tavallisilla makrotukiasemilla radan varteen ja junaoperaattori asentaa juniinsa toistimet. Ei tämä ole mitään rakettitiedettä eikä edes hirveän kallista touhua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole radioverkkosuunnittelija minäkään, mutta tekee mieli kysyä miksi ihmeessä 1000 km vuotavaa kaapelia? Saattaisi tulla hiukka kalliiksi, ja sitäpaitsi tyypillisesti vuotava kaapeli on sisätilapeittoratkaisu, erityisesti tunneleissa -- kuten metrotunneleissa. Ulkoilmassa en näe hyötyä kaapelista, kun radioaallot kulkevat ilmassakin.


No tässä nyt taitaa sokea keskustella sokean kanssa optiikasta, mutta lähinnä heitin idean, jolla saataisiin rautateille hyvä peitto mahdollisimman yksinkertaisesti. Rautateillä on se hyöty, että se on kuitenkin yksiulotteinen. Vuotava kaapeli todennäköisesti vähentäisi kohinaa paljon enemmän kuin ulkoilmayhteys. Vähemmän niitä tukiasemia ja enemmän bittejä samalle lähetyskaistalle. Se voisi varata ihan uusia taajuusalueita, kun kuuluvuus kaapelin ulkopuolelle on minimaalinen. Se voisi toimia ihan omalla tekniikallaan, jos yhteys on vain junan ja tukiaseman välinen (GSM-puhelut sitten erikseen). Yksi tukiasema saattaisi riittää vaikka koko Helsinki-Tampere-välille, jos matkalle ripottaisi vain vahvistimia. Ei se kaapelin maahan laskeminen nyt kovin kallista ole. En nyt ainakaan ilman jonkun oikean radioinsinöörin alustavia laskelmia sanoisi, että kumpi vaihtoehto on parempi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No tässä nyt taitaa sokea keskustella sokean kanssa optiikasta, mutta lähinnä heitin idean, jolla saataisiin rautateille hyvä peitto mahdollisimman yksinkertaisesti. Rautateillä on se hyöty, että se on kuitenkin yksiulotteinen. Vuotava kaapeli todennäköisesti vähentäisi kohinaa paljon enemmän kuin ulkoilmayhteys. Vähemmän niitä tukiasemia ja enemmän bittejä samalle lähetyskaistalle. Se voisi varata ihan uusia taajuusalueita, kun kuuluvuus kaapelin ulkopuolelle on minimaalinen. Se voisi toimia ihan omalla tekniikallaan, jos yhteys on vain junan ja tukiaseman välinen (GSM-puhelut sitten erikseen). Yksi tukiasema saattaisi riittää vaikka koko Helsinki-Tampere-välille, jos matkalle ripottaisi vain vahvistimia. Ei se kaapelin maahan laskeminen nyt kovin kallista ole. En nyt ainakaan ilman jonkun oikean radioinsinöörin alustavia laskelmia sanoisi, että kumpi vaihtoehto on parempi.


Onhan tuossa mielenkiintoinen ajatus, mutta veikkaan että se ei toimisi käytännössä tai olisi ainakaan talouden ja performanssin kannalta järkevä.

Siihen en osaa ottaa kantaa kuinka paljon taajuuksia yhteen vuotavaan kaapeliin menee. Tämä tieto varmaan löytyisi jostain, mutta tuskin ainakaan rajattomasti menee. Toinen aspekti on signaalin vaimennus: pitkä kaapeli vaatii signaalinvahvistimia säännöllisin välimatkoin. En oikein usko että esim. toistasataa km pitkä vuotava kaapeli olisi realistinen. Ja kun kaapeli periaatteessa käyttäytyy kuin pitkä antenni niin veikkaan että siinä tulee kyseeseen myös sellainen näkökohta, että tukiasemalla ja sen antennilla (tai tässä tapauksessa antennin äärimmäisellä päällä?) lienee jokin maksimietäisyys, jota ei voi ylittää. Perustelen uskomustani etäisyyden synnyttämällä latenssilla. Esim. GSM:hän perustuu aikajakomultipleksointiin, mikä tekee oikeasta ajoituksesta olennaisen tärkeän: kännykän ja tukiaseman välillä on siinäkin fyysisestä etäisyydestä johtuvaa latenssia, jonka nämä osaavat korjata, mutta jos latenssia syntyisi jo tukiaseman ja antennin välillä, niin en tiedä mitä se vaikuttaisi (?). Ja toisaalta kaapeli-antennin aiheuttama latenssi suhteessa yhdessä pisteessä sijaitsevaan tukiasemaan ei olisi vakio vaan riippuisi siitä missä kohtaa kaapelia ollaan menossa.

Olet oikeassa siinä, että en kykene itse vastaamaan näihin kysymyksiin tietotasollani. Sen verran olen oppinut että osaan kysyä näitä amatöörityylillä.

Ottamatta loppujen lopuksi kantaa siihen olisiko tuollainen järjestely jotenkin teknisesti mahdollinen, veikkaan että siinä ei ole järkeä sen vuoksi että eivät ne tukiasemat niin kallita ole, että pitäisi turvautua kaikkiin mahdollisiin järjestelyihin, jotta saadaan kaikki tukiasemakapasiteetti hinnalla millä hyvänsä keskitettyä yhteen pisteeseen. Varsinkin kun kyse ei ole vain peitosta (siitä että signaali kuuluu joka paikkaan) vaan myös kapasiteetista (siis siitä määrästä dataa joka voi kulkea kyseisten elementtien läpi): koko Tre-Helsinki -rataosan vaatima kapasiteetti yhdessä paikassa olisi melkoinen kasa rautaa. Kun raudan määrässä ei niin hirveästi kykene säästämään, olisi ehkä sittenkin järkevää jakaa se sinne missä sitä tarvitaan. Tosin tuorein trendi on, että tiettyjä osia tukiasemasta ajatellaan keskitettäviksi, jotta kapasiteettia saadaan käyttöön joustavammin.

Muuten, sen vuotavan kaapelin laskeminen maahan kuulostaa vähän epätarkoituksenmukaiselta, koska mitä enemmän maata siihen päälle kasaa, sitä heikommin se signaali sieltä vuotaa ja sitä enemmän tehoa siihen pitäisi puskea vaimenemisen takia. Jos minun pitäisi rakentaa tällainen ratkaisu, ripustaisin varmaan sen kaapelin tolppien nokkaan. Mutta silloin viereisestä ajolangasta voisi tulla häiriötä. Ja mitenköhän maadoitus, jottei siitä tule yhtä mahtavaa ukkosenjohdatinta? No, ainakin kysymyksiä heräsi.   :Wink: 

P.S. Tuli mieleen analogia muulta tekniikan alalta: liikennevalot. Tämä ajatus vaikuttaa vähän samalta kuin jos koko kaupungin liikennevalot keskitettäisiin fyysisesti yhteen laitetilaan, ja sieltä kuituoptiikan, peilien ja prismojen muodostamalla monimutkaisella verkolla siirrettäisiin valo tyhjien lamppukupujen taakse. Järjestelyllä olisi epäilemättä etuja, kun ajatellaan vaikka huoltotoimenpiteitä, lamppujen palamisia jne. Mutta haittana olisi tavattoman monimutkainen, kallis ja tehoton tapa jakaa lopputuotos sinne missä sitä tarvitaan. Nykyinen tapa olisi sittenkin parempi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muuten, sen vuotavan kaapelin laskeminen maahan kuulostaa vähän epätarkoituksenmukaiselta, koska mitä enemmän maata siihen päälle kasaa, sitä heikommin se signaali sieltä vuotaa ja sitä enemmän tehoa siihen pitäisi puskea vaimenemisen takia.


Siksi puhunkin maahan laskemisesta enkä sinne hautaamisesta. Jos sen asentaa tolppien varaan, miksi niiden tolppien pitäisi olla viiden metrin korkuisia, kun ne voivat olla ihan yhtä korkealla kuin metron ajojohto, vaikka kymmenen sentin korkeudella. Tai yhtä hyvin se voi kulkea muovikourussa. Ukkonen ei ole ongelma, kun 




> Esim. GSM:hän perustuu aikajakomultipleksointiin


Mutta minä puhunkin pakettidatan siirrosta. GSM-puheluiden soittaminen junasta ei ole ongelma. Megabittien kaistan datasiirto on. Kuten sanoin, yhteyden ei tarvitse olla junamatkustajien puhelimesta suoraan 3/4G-verkkoon, vaan se voi ihan yhtä hyvin olla junan sisäinen WLAN, joka hoitaa yhteyden runkoverkkoon täysin matkapuhelimista riippumattomalla tekniikalla.




> koko Tre-Helsinki -rataosan vaatima kapasiteetti yhdessä paikassa olisi melkoinen kasa rautaa.


Öö, miten niin? Ei siinä nyt miljoonia ihmisiä liiku ja terabittejä dataa junasta muuhun maailmaan mene. Ja miten se rauta muuttuu tehokkaammaksi, jos se sijoitetaan yhden paikan sijasta sataan? Sen tarve ei siitä vähene, ennemminkin kasvaa.




> P.S. Tuli mieleen analogia muulta tekniikan alalta: liikennevalot. --


Mun on vaikea nähdä tuossa analogiassa järkeä. Se ei kerro mitään siitä miksi ehdotukseni olisi tehoton verrattuna sinun omaasi. Se kertoo vain, että kyllä todella on olemassa tehottomia ratkaisuja kuin oikein keksitään. Voisin yhtä hyvin sanoa, että kirjekyyhkyt verrattuna lennätinlankaan ovat hyvä analogia radioverkon erosta kaapeliin. Liikennevalot on kaapeloitu maahan, ja minähän ehdotan juuri samaa: junaan datayhteyttä, joka on lähes kuin kaapelissa suoraan kiinni.

Toinen asia: jos langaton tietoliikenne yksiulotteisesti olisi niin tehokasta, miksi kuitenkin Suomenmaa on täynnä valokaapelia maahan upotettuna? On niitä suuntaavia antennejakin mielestäni kokeiltu juuri siihen tarkoitukseen, mutta hylätty tehottomina.

Unohdat myös, että ne tukiasematkin tarvitsevat kaapelointia. Jollakin ne pitää liittää runkoverkkoon. Mitä enemmän tukiasemia, sitä enemmän vedettävää kaapelia. Ei tässä varmasti se kaapelin asennus olennainen investointikustannusten ero ole.

Mutta tarkoitukseni oli vain ehdottaa, että olisiko ylipäätään olemassa teknisiä mahdollisuuksia yksiulotteisen verkon tekoon tehokkaammin kuin kaksiulotteiselle alueelle lähettävä tukiasema. Ei kiistellä eri teknisten toteutusten järkevyydestä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta minä puhunkin pakettidatan siirrosta. GSM-puheluiden soittaminen junasta ei ole ongelma. Megabittien kaistan datasiirto on. Kuten sanoin, yhteyden ei tarvitse olla junamatkustajien puhelimesta suoraan 3/4G-verkkoon, vaan se voi ihan yhtä hyvin olla junan sisäinen WLAN, joka hoitaa yhteyden runkoverkkoon täysin matkapuhelimista riippumattomalla tekniikalla.


Latenssiongelma ei rajoitu piirikytkentäiseen tai aikajakomultipleksoituun tiedonsiirtoon, ja tässä käytin GSM:ää esimerkkinä kun siitä tiedän vanhaa perua enemmän perusasioita. 3G:n koodijakomultipleksointi suhteessa latenssiin menee kuitenkin kaltaiseni ei-insinöörin hilseen yli, joten en sitten käytä sitä esimerkkinä. Latenssi voi olla ongelma jopa IP-verkoissa, mutta tässä yhteydessä tarkoitan että se on nimenomaan radiorajapintatason ongelma, eli alemmalla tasolla protokollapinossa.




> Öö, miten niin? Ei siinä nyt miljoonia ihmisiä liiku ja terabittejä dataa junasta muuhun maailmaan mene. Ja miten se rauta muuttuu tehokkaammaksi, jos se sijoitetaan yhden paikan sijasta sataan? Sen tarve ei siitä vähene, ennemminkin kasvaa.


No, joo, on sinulla se pointti, että kun ne ihmiset liikkuvat siinä rataverkolla niin jos kapasiteetti on jaettavissa joustavasti niiden kesken sijainnista riippumatta niin silloin ei tarvitse varata ylimääräistä kapasiteettia pitkin matkaa sitä hetkeä varten kun juna pyyhkäisee paikan yli. Mutta tämä tietysti on riippuvainen siitä riittääkö sen yhden vuotavan kaapelin kapasiteetti koko liikennetarpeelle. Jotenkin en vain kykene näkemään sieluni silmin suurta tukiasemahotellia, joka puskisi koko patteriston voimalla tehoa yhteen megapitkään vuotavaan kaapeliin. On jotenkin niin itsestäänselvä asia että kun puhutaan radiolähettimestä niin se teho jonka se puskee ulos vaatii energiaa ja kun toisaalta kaapeleissa on häviötä jossa se energia häviää niin luontaista olisi että radio-osan ja antennin välinen matka on mahdollisimman lyhyt jottei turhaan hukata energiaa. Tosin tässä tapauksessa se pitkä vuotava kaapeli olisi itsessään se antenni, mutta kun se olisi niin pitkä, niin se söisi tehoa vähintään samaa luokkaa kuin jos se teho siirrettäisiin kaukana sijaitsevaan antenniin.




> Mun on vaikea nähdä tuossa analogiassa järkeä. Se ei kerro mitään siitä miksi ehdotukseni olisi tehoton verrattuna sinun omaasi. Se kertoo vain, että kyllä todella on olemassa tehottomia ratkaisuja kuin oikein keksitään. Voisin yhtä hyvin sanoa, että kirjekyyhkyt verrattuna lennätinlankaan ovat hyvä analogia radioverkon erosta kaapeliin. Liikennevalot on kaapeloitu maahan, ja minähän ehdotan juuri samaa: junaan datayhteyttä, joka on lähes kuin kaapelissa suoraan kiinni.


Niin, se mitä sanoin soikeista keiloista jne. ei ollut minun ehdotukseni vaan se miten tyypillisesti junaratojen ja pääteiden varsille rakennetaan radiopeittoa nykypäivänä. Siis silloin kun sitä rakennetaan. Sen sijaan vuotavaa kaapelia käytetään käsittääkseni vain tunneleissa ja sisätiloissa. En ole ikinä kuullut muista käyttötavoista, mikä ei tietenkään tarkoita etteikö sellaisia voisi olla. Jos on, olisi kiva kuulla.




> Toinen asia: jos langaton tietoliikenne yksiulotteisesti olisi niin tehokasta, miksi kuitenkin Suomenmaa on täynnä valokaapelia maahan upotettuna? On niitä suuntaavia antennejakin mielestäni kokeiltu juuri siihen tarkoitukseen, mutta hylätty tehottomina.


Tässä tapauksessa kyse ei ole ollenkaan tuosta. Jos tukiasemia on radan varrella useita, ne ovat kukin oma solunsa. Jos puhutaan yhdestä pitkästä kaapelista, jota käytetään antennina, niin se on sitten yksi solu johon yritetään puskea mahdollisimman suuri kapasiteettia väkisin kaukaa. Ja vuotava kaapeli ei ole millään muotoa verrannollinen edes tavalliseen koaksiaaliin tai valokuituun vaan yksi antennityyppi, joka kantaa radiotaajuuksia. Lienee aika selvää että pilkkomalla alue soluiksi voidaan samoja taajuuksia uudelleenkäyttää ja näin hyödyntää rajallista radioresurssia tehokkaammin. Vuotava kaapeli vuotaa tarkoituksella, mikä minun logiikkani mukaan tarkoittaa tehohävikkiä matkan varrella. Tavallinen koaksiaali ei vuoda samalla tavalla, joten se on tehokkaampi. Ja valokuitu on ylivoimaisen tehokas. Näitä käytetäänkin siirtämään tietoa kaapelin päästä päähän.

Lienee yleistietoa että radiotie ei voi olla tehokkaampi välitystie kuin kaapeli. Se ei haittaa, koska molemmille on käyttötarkoituksensa: radiotietä käytetään "viimeisen mailin" ratkaisuna jotta ei tarvitse rakentaa kallista kaapelia joka paikkaan tai roikkua koko ajan kiinni kaapelin päässä. Ja kaapelia käytetään suurikapasiteettisena ja tehokkaana runkoverkkona. Lisäksi radiotietä voidaan käyttää ylittämään esteitä, joiden läpi ei kannata yrittää viedä kaapelia: keskellä metsää sijaitsevan tukiaseman transmissioyhteys on tyypillinen tapaus.

En oikein ymmärrä kommenttia suunta-antennien toimimattomuudesta. Ihan tavallisissa tukiasemissa voi olla antenneja, joilla keila suunnataan ensisijaisesti johonkin suuntaan. Tällöin siihen suuntaan saadaan enemmän tehoa, ja toisaalta sektoroimalla hyödynnetään niukkoja taajuuksia tehokkaammin. Samoin mikroaaltoradiot täytyy suunnata hyvin tarkasti vastinpariinsa. Mikroaaltoradio on kohtuullisen tehokas tapa siirtää tietoa ilmateitse ja sitä käytetään toisinaan kiinteän yhteyden sijasta.




> Unohdat myös, että ne tukiasematkin tarvitsevat kaapelointia. Jollakin ne pitää liittää runkoverkkoon. Mitä enemmän tukiasemia, sitä enemmän vedettävää kaapelia. Ei tässä varmasti se kaapelin asennus olennainen investointikustannusten ero ole.


En unohda. Ne liitetään joko kaapelilla tai mikroaaltoradiolla. Mutta tämä ei ole suuri ongelma, koska ratojen ympäristössä on tukiasemia kohtuullisen matkan päässä muutenkin. Yksi tukiasema lisää sinne tänne olemassa olevan verkon keskelle ei tuo valtavasti lisäkustannuksia. Voisi olla eri asia jos pitäisi kaapeloida nämä kokonaan erilliseen uuteen transmissioverkkoon, joka kulkisi radan vierellä. Se olisi kallista.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tiedän jotain tiedonsiirtotekniikoista, mutta näin matalan tason (fyysisen median) asioihin en ole turhan hyvin perehtynyt. Wikipedia tietää kuitenkin kertoa, että vahvistimia tarvitaan vuotavaan kaapeliin satojen metrien välein, mikä nähdäkseni tulee nopeasti kalliiksi pitkillä matkoilla. Erityisesti rautatien kattamiseen tarkoitetut kapeat keilat kuulostaisivat näin äkkispäätä houkuttelevammilta, niille kun saisi helposti moninkertaisen kantomatkan.

Kapeakeilainen antenni on muuten "helppo" (suhteellista) rakentaa usean antennin yhdistelmästä, jolloin antennin keilaa voidaan osa-antennien tehoja säätämällä kääntää ilman, että yhtään fyysistä rakennetta käännetään. Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että matkapuhelinoperaattoreilla olisi Helsingissä tällaisia antenneja, joita käännetään tarpeen mukaan kohti Olympiastadionia, jäähallia, Hartwall Areenaa jne. Teoriassa olisi kai mahdollista rakentaa antenneja, joiden kapea keila seuraisi junaa radan varrelta.

----------


## late-

> Raili on GSM-R, eli se on nimenomaan GSM:ään pohjautuva järjestelmä. Jos nyt en täysin väärin muista, niin siitä puuttuu pakettiradio-ominaisuudetkin jokseenkin kokonaan, ainakin Suomessa.


Railin liittymätyypeissä on kuitenkin listattu dataliittymä. Verkossahan liikkuu myös kulunvalvonnan ohjausviestejä. Kuitenkin vain osa Railista on suunniteltu kulunvalvontakäyttöön ja suurin osa pelkälle puheelle. Näiden välillä voi olla ero datakapasiteetissa. Joka tapauksessa pakettikytkentäisenkin datan saisi liikkumaan, jos tahtoa on ja toisaalta korttivarmennus todennäköisesti toimisi piirikytkentäiselläkin datalla. Verkossa on priorisointimahdollisuus, joten maksuliikenne saataisiin tarvittaessa katkeamaan automaattisesti hätäpuheluiden tieltä. Voi tietysti olla, ettei viranomainen halua tämän tyyppistä liikennettä verkkoon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Verkossahan liikkuu myös kulunvalvonnan ohjausviestejä.


Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että Suomessa ei tämä olisi (ainakaan vielä) käytössä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Wikipedia tietää kuitenkin kertoa, että vahvistimia tarvitaan vuotavaan kaapeliin satojen metrien välein, mikä nähdäkseni tulee nopeasti kalliiksi pitkillä matkoilla.


No, sitten kyllä ymmärrän että se ei taida sopia ratkaisuksi.

Ideanheittoinnovointipuolelta tulee kuitenkin vielä mieleen, onko sähköinen ratkaisu jotenkin mahdollinen. Junan allahan voisi mennä sähkökaapeli, jossa bitit liikkuvat. TKK:n fysiikan kirja on kyllä jo pölyttynyt hyllyssä yli puoli vuosikymmentä, mutta muistelisin kovin, että sähkövirralla ja liikkeellä saataisiin magneettikenttä, joka muuttuu kun kaapelissakin virta vaihtaa suuntaa, ja sen muutoksista juna saisi bitit selville ilman lankakosketusta.

----------


## late-

> Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että Suomessa ei tämä olisi (ainakaan vielä) käytössä.


Näin olen minäkin ymmärtänyt. ETCS 2 -tason kulunvalvontaa on Euroopassa ylipäänsä käytössä vielä vähän. Suomessa ei taida olla kentällä vielä edes koeasennuksia.

----------


## petteri

> Näin olen minäkin ymmärtänyt. ETCS 2 -tason kulunvalvontaa on Euroopassa ylipäänsä käytössä vielä vähän. Suomessa ei taida olla kentällä vielä edes koeasennuksia.


Otetaankohan ETCS 2 tasoa edes koskaan laajamittaisesti käyttöön, kun se alkaa jo hiljalleen olla vanhentumassa? ETCS 3 tasolla käytetään liikkuvia blokkeja (moving blocks), joilla saadaan käyttöön enemmän kapasiteettia. Siirtymä vanhasta kulunvalvonnasta uuteen ei kyllä ole halpa eikä yksinkertainen, kuten Helsingin metron automatisointi- ja kulunvalvontaprojektikin näyttää. Vanhan kaluston modernisointi ei ole aina helppoa.

----------


## late-

> Otetaankohan ETCS 2 tasoa edes koskaan laajamittaisesti käyttöön, kun se alkaa jo hiljalleen olla vanhentumassa? ETCS 3 tasolla käytetään liikkuvia blokkeja (moving blocks), joilla saadaan käyttöön enemmän kapasiteettia.


Todennäköisesti otetaan. Moving block on tarpeettoman kallista ja monimutkaista tekniikkaa monille radoille. Todennäköisesti jopa valtaosalle radoista. ETCS:n osalta taso 3 on vielä tuotekehityshanke ja tasoa 1 tullaan sitäkin varmasti käyttämään pakoissa, joissa taso 2 on tarpeeton. Moving blockia on tähän asti toteutettu vain valmistajakohtaisilla järjestelmillä. Onkohan itse asiassa missään toteutusta avoimella radalla vai ovatko tähänastiset sovellukset kaikki suljettuja metro- tai lähijunajärjestelmiä?

ETCS level 2 on vasta vakiintumassa käyttöön nyt. Toteutetut kohteet ovat pääosin uusia ratoja tai koeasennuksia vanhoilla radoilla. Tanskassa on kuitenkin jo päätetty uusia valtakunnan rataverkon kulunvalvonta ETCS:n tasolle 2. Kööpenhaminan S-Togillahan on erillinen kulunvalvonta ja sinne on muistaakseni tulossa uusi erillinen järjestelmä.

----------


## petteri

> Todennäköisesti otetaan. Moving block on tarpeettoman kallista ja monimutkaista tekniikkaa monille radoille. Todennäköisesti jopa valtaosalle radoista. ETCS:n osalta taso 3 on vielä tuotekehityshanke ja tasoa 1 tullaan sitäkin varmasti käyttämään pakoissa, joissa taso 2 on tarpeeton. Moving blockia on tähän asti toteutettu vain valmistajakohtaisilla järjestelmillä. Onkohan itse asiassa missään toteutusta avoimella radalla vai ovatko tähänastiset sovellukset kaikki suljettuja metro- tai lähijunajärjestelmiä?


Käsittääkseni moving block on tällä hetkellä valmistajakohtaista tekniikkaa. 

Periaatteessa nykyspekseillä ETSC 3 vaikuttaisi jopa halvemmalta rakentaa kuin ETSC 2, ainakin vähän liikennöidyille radoille, joita Suomessa on suurin osa. ETSC 3:han ei teoriassa tarvitse mitään opastin- ja turvatekniikkaa radalla, vaan kaikki kulkutieto voidaan lasketaan tietokoneilla kuljettuun matkaan ja GPS:ään ja muuhun paikannukseen perustuen ja viestitään radioteitse. Kaikki opastimet ja niiden kaapelointi jäisi siis pois. Vaikka varmaan tuollaisella järjestelmällä ei ole turvamarginaalit kovin tiukalle vedetty ja kapasiteetti ihan tapissa.

Jos halutaan ajaa mahdollisimman tiheällä vuorovälillä ja maksimikapasiteetilla, hinta varmaan nousee ja ratatekniikkaakin käytettäneen lisänä. Toki ETSC 3 ei ole vielä valmis standardi ja aika näyttää miksi se muodostuu.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ideanheittoinnovointipuolelta tulee kuitenkin vielä mieleen, onko sähköinen ratkaisu jotenkin mahdollinen. Junan allahan voisi mennä sähkökaapeli, jossa bitit liikkuvat. TKK:n fysiikan kirja on kyllä jo pölyttynyt hyllyssä yli puoli vuosikymmentä, mutta muistelisin kovin, että sähkövirralla ja liikkeellä saataisiin magneettikenttä, joka muuttuu kun kaapelissakin virta vaihtaa suuntaa, ja sen muutoksista juna saisi bitit selville ilman lankakosketusta.


Mielenkiintoinen idea. Piti oikein puhaltaa pölyt omasta Young & Freedmanistani. Sähkökaapeli synnyttää aina ympärilleen magneettikentän, ja jos virtaa tai sen suuntaa muutetaan, muutokset magneettikentässä indusoivat virran lähellä oleviin toisiin johtimiin. Vastaanottimen pitäisi kuitenkin olla junan pohjan alla, sillä mikään metalli lähettimen ja vastaanottimen välissä syö signaalin melko tehokkaasti. Joka tapauksessa puhutaan hyvin heikoista magneettikentistä, ja sitä tehoa menisi hukkaan muualla kuin junan kohdalla. Äkkispäätä tuntuisi siis edelleen tehokkaammalta käyttää kapeakeilaista antennia mastossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Saattaa olla hyvinkin tehoton. Tuli vain mieleen, ja mielenkiintoista olisi tietää, että kvantitatiivisesti kuinka tehoton ja mihin tehokkuus hukkuu. Ja kyllä, idea oli nimen omaan junan pohjasta datansiirto. Itse asiassa kulunvalvonnat baliisithan siirtävät datansa juuri tällä tavoin, jos olen oikein käsittänyt. Mutta on toki eri asia siirtää pistemäisesti muutama bitti kuin jatkuvana megabittejä sekunnissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:35 ----------

Onhan myös kaupallisesti pitkään puhuttu datansiirrosta sähköverkkoa pitkin. Sähköjuna on jo valmiiksi sähköverkossa kiinni. Olisi sekin mielenkiintoista tietää, mitkä sähködatan fysikaaliset rajoitteet ovat, ja aiheuttaako laahaava kontakti liikaa kohinaa.

----------


## tlajunen

Maailmalla on kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä, jotka kommunikoivat kiskojen kautta, kuten venäläisten http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALSN

----------


## hmikko

Verkkokauppa ei näköjään tarjoa alehintaa jatkoyhteydelle, vaikka lähtö olisikin alehintainen. Esim. Turku-Seinäjoki matkalle on tarjolla normaalit hinnat myös silloin, kun ko. Tampere-Seinäjoki -lähtö on alehintainen. Lippuja tietysti voi ostella erikseen, mikä on minusta asiakkaan hyppyyttämistä VR:ltä. Net ken tajuavat jälkikäteen maksaneensa ylimääräistä, eivät myöskään saane kovin positiivista kuvaa alennuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan normaalia lentoyhtiötoimintaa. Uutta hinnoittelujärjestelmää kun ajattelee niin tulee mieleen, että VR luulee olevansa lentoyhtiö, vaikkakin hirvittävän hidas sellainen.  :Smile: 

Kokeilkaapa joskus varata Finnairin Aasian-lentoja niin, että lähtöpaikka on joku muu kuin Suomi. Parhaimmillaan säästää bisnesluokassa tonnin tai enemmän, turistissakin tuurilla useamman satasen.

----------


## hmikko

VR aloittaa nyt sitten 28. päivä toisen kuukauden mittaisen alennuskampanjan, kun edellinen loppui 5. päivä. Alelähdöt ovat erit ja muut kuin viimeksi, osin tietysti päällekkäisillä reiteillä:

http://www.vr.fi/fi/index/junaliput/...arjoukset.html

Onko tän homman taustalla nyt jotain hinnoittelun ja markkinoinin korkeampaa matematiikkaa joka ei ummikkoluonnontieteilijälle valkene? Vai onko VR vaan keräämässä tietoa matkustajien käyttäytymisestä jonkunlaisella hakuammunnalla? Ensin tarjotaan alennusta Helsinki-Oulu -reitille kuukausi, sitten pidetään asiakkaiden hämäämiseksi kolmen viikon tauko, sitten tarjotaan alennus kuukauden ajan välillä Seinäjoki-Oulu, jolloin kannattaa ostaa Helsinki-Seinäjoki ja Seinäjoki-Oulu -liput erikseen. Kuten todettua, verkkokauppa ei näytä tarjousta osalle matkaa, jos yrittää ostaa Helsinki-Oulu -lippua. Jos tarkoitus oli kilpailla halpalentoyhtiöiden ja Onnibussin kanssa, niin viiden pisteen vihjeenä VR:lle voisi suositella edes jonkunlaista johdonmukaisuutta. Itse silloin tällöin matkustamallani Turku-Seinäjoki -reitillä alennus oli viimeksi Tampere-Seinäjoki -välillä, nyt alennuksettomien viikkojen jälkeen Turku-Tampere -välillä. Kuurupiilo on tietysti hauskaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko tän homman taustalla nyt jotain hinnoittelun ja markkinoinin korkeampaa matematiikkaa joka ei ummikkoluonnontieteilijälle valkene? Vai onko VR vaan keräämässä tietoa matkustajien käyttäytymisestä jonkunlaisella hakuammunnalla?


Tätä jälkimmäistä veikkaisin. Levitetään miinakenttä ja katsotaan, rupeavatko mittarit värähtelemään. Johdonmukaisuus ehkä seuraa sitten myöhemmin.

----------


## hmikko

Mikähän juttu tämä nyt oli... VR:n hakuammunta näyttäis olevan ripeäliikkeisempää kuin hitaampi matkustaja osasi arvatakaan. Nuo aiemmin ilmoitetut kevään alennukset ajalle 28.3. - 30.4. näyttävät kadonneen kesken kauden ja tilalle on tullut uudet, jotka ovat voimassa 10.4. - 15.5. Lähdöt ovat tietysti erit, mm. talven alennuksissa ollut Helsinki-Oulu on jälleen listalla, joka ei kuitenkaan ole sama kuin talvella. Jostain syystä linkki vanhalle kevätalennussivulle toimii ja päivämäärien mukaan alennukset ovat voimassa, mutta niitä ei kuitenkaan ole verkkokaupassa.

Vanhat, joita siis ei taidettu päästää myyntiin asti ollenkaan:

http://www.vr.fi/fi/index/junaliput/...arjoukset.html

Uudet, jotka ainakin nyt näkyvät myös verkkokaupassa (ken tietää huomisesta):

http://www.vr.fi/fi/index/junaliput/...alelahdot.html

Yritin selata VR:n sivujen uutisia ja tiedotteita, mutta en nähnyt mainintaa alennusten perumisesta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:47 ----------




> Johdonmukaisuus ehkä seuraa sitten myöhemmin.


Sitä odotellessa.

----------


## tlajunen

Itse ymmärtäisin näin, että tarjousten myyntiaika on eri kuin tarjousten tarkoittamien junavuorojen kulkupäivät. Eihän noissa kummassakaan tarjouskokoelmassa mainita, kuinka pitkään tarjous on voimassa. Mainitaan vain, minä päivinä kulkeviin juniin tarjous on voimassa, kun ostat liput _nyt_. Se tosin on moka, että aiempi tarjous on vielä näkyvillä (joskaan ei linkkien kautta klikkailemalla löydettävissä?)

En näe tuossa mitään ihmeellistä, aivan samanlaista toimintaa lentoyhtiöt harrastaa.

----------


## PepeB

Siellä sivulla lukee kyllä jossain, että lippuja myydään ajalla xx.xx.2012-yy.yy.2012, mutta niiden käyttöaika on pidempi, esim. ainakin pari viikkoa viimeistä myyntipäivää pidempi.

----------


## hmikko

> Itse ymmärtäisin näin, että tarjousten myyntiaika on eri kuin tarjousten tarkoittamien junavuorojen kulkupäivät.


Aivan. Vanhan sivun reunassa lukee "Lippujen myyntiaika on 13.-27.3.2012." Liput piti siis ostaa ennakkoon, kun matkustuspäivät alkoivat 28.3. Enpä osannut arvata tuota, koskapa talvella matkustin alennuslipulla ja ostin sen automaatista juuri ennen junaan astumista. Nyt myynnissä olevat alennuslähdöt ovat ostettavissa 3.-26.4., mikä taas on osin päällekkäin 10.4. alkavien matkustuspäivien kanssa. Ts. VR arpoo alennuslähdöt uusiksi kahden viikon välein ja joskus alennuslippu pitää ostaa ennakkoon ja joskus ei. Sanon edelleen, että jos alennuksilla tarkoitus on ohjata ihmiset käyttämään hiljaisia vuoroja, niin jonkunlainen ennustettavuus olis poikaa.

----------

